# Foggy sunset



## cpeay (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## jfrabat (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 30, 2013)

All the elements of this shot really work. I REALLY like this one.


----------



## cmhbob (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree that this shot really works. But trying to learn here. Is this one of the times you break the rules to make it work? Isn't there something about never putting the horizon in the center of the shot?


----------



## waiting (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that rule is horse poo. There's always exceptions. 
Great shot!


----------



## skieur (Dec 30, 2013)

cmhbob said:


> I agree that this shot really works. But trying to learn here. Is this one of the times you break the rules to make it work? Isn't there something about never putting the horizon in the center of the shot?



Yes, some of the dead space at the top could be cropped.


----------



## cpeay (Dec 30, 2013)

skieur said:


> cmhbob said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that this shot really works. But trying to learn here. Is this one of the times you break the rules to make it work? Isn't there something about never putting the horizon in the center of the shot?
> ...


Sometimes its good to break the rules.


----------



## skieur (Dec 30, 2013)

cpeay said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > cmhbob said:
> ...



Unless breaking the rules results in a better photo, it is a dumb idea.


----------



## Shipman (Dec 31, 2013)

jfrabat said:


> Nice



This. That is all lol.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 31, 2013)

skieur said:


> Jusy said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



Why?  Who decides the rules?


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Jusy said:
> ...



The "rules" don't always have to be followed, but they were spelled out in an effort to help with composition.  In the case of the horizon in the middle, it makes for a rather static picture.  Dynamism is something that most people want to depict in one way or another.  

Ignoring the "rules" of composition once in a while is good exercise.  You get to see what makes for a successful photograph or not, as the case may be.  

A simple two-way crop might improve this shot.  Such as:


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 6, 2014)

I love the first one, my only pick would be that the neutral density filter line is pretty obvious, though I realize that this should wouldn't even be close to possible without using one. The rule of thirds rule is certainly made to be broken, especially in landscape photos, where you can apply the rule in a left to right fashion to compensate.

From a practical standpoint, shooting wide landscapes and placing the horizon high or low leaves you dealing with the problem of distortion. You can, of course, crop. I am a bit of a purist though. I prefer to do what I can in camera.


----------



## Samosk9 (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a Great shot!


----------



## binga63 (Jan 6, 2014)

very nice...


----------



## Ink. (Jan 7, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> From a practical standpoint, shooting wide landscapes and placing the horizon high or low leaves you dealing with the problem of distortion. You can, of course, crop. I am a bit of a purist though. I prefer to do what I can in camera.



Is it (distortion) an issue nowadays, really? Of course If You are focused to do everything in Your camera than yes, but I'm sure that most of us do some post-processes in order to improve/correct effect took by camera. And in (almost) every RAW processor it is available, and dealing with most of lenses it could be easily corrected without spending tons of hours.  

Getting back to the submitted photography I have to say that example posted by Designer suits better for me. In this particular example I see no point in leaving as much empty space on the top. Its only a feeling but Designer's version looks more "dynamic".

Except of overall composition I love the effect You achieved in area of snow textures. I think that lightening was pretty close to perfect, but maybe You do some awesome job in post-process. Anyway it doesn't matter because outcome is excellent. Congrats!


----------



## SLPhotography (Jan 7, 2014)

Wonderful shot!


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 7, 2014)

I liked it so much, I nominated it for December photo of the month.


----------



## fotofinish (Jan 8, 2014)

I like it too. Without the sun it is somewhat reminiscent of a high magnification (microscopic) shot of the hairs in skin.


----------



## TehYoyo (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful.  It'd be cool to see you raise the camera, but point it down more to keep the foreground but have the sun higher in the frame at the top third (horizon at bottom).


----------



## DatFlatHat (Jan 10, 2014)

It is such a amazing shot. I wish I wasn't such a night owl to get sunrise shots myself haha.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 11, 2014)

I like everything about it. The first shot works for me.


----------

